# Great White Peptides



## Joliver

I wanted to pick up a few things for myself for x-mas.  I ditched ology for this place, but it was firmly beaten into everyone's head over there that RUI was the only supplier worth a damn.  

I like Great white peptides. I know these guys get their raw materials from some of the same suppliers.  My question is:  Is it the prevailing opinion here that GWP is good to go? Has great white peptides had good reviews on other forums?

Thanks guys.


----------



## AndroSport

I believe the guy who owns ology also owns RUI if i remember correctly...

Most here seem to have had a decent experience with great white peptides but not me... the one purchase i made from them they sent me a bottle that was less than half full and did not respond to a single email or phone contact attempt to make it right.

Needless to say they have lost my business.


----------



## Pinkbear

I'm on rui liquid clomid and liquid tamox. They even reshipped my package that never showed up. Post office fault not rui


----------



## AndroSport

there used to be a pretty good pep rating site: bestpeptidecompany.com or something

looks like that one was hacked though


----------



## Rumpy

I used both, Great white peptides is a lot less expensive and their stuff tastes like gasoline, but I plan to stick with them for the time being. There are a lot of peptide companies if you don't like great white peptides.


----------



## Spongy

I am with Ando on this.  I'm not saying they are bad, but I will not use them again.  IGF LR3 test results were bunk.  That doesn't mean all of their stuff is though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Spongy said:


> I am with Ando on this.  I'm not saying they are bad, but I will not use them again.  IGF LR3 test results were bunk.  That doesn't mean all of their stuff is though.



Igf-1 lr3 and des will not work from most chemical synthesis sites. The way they fold the protein and disulfide bonds renders it inactive unless it's recombinant from E. Coli. Most places will use chemical synthesis for production process and this is an inactive form with no biologic value. RUI actually claims they use recombinant IGF-1 source aka bacterial source so you might have better luck with them even if they are more expensive.


----------



## Joliver

Damn it Men! Now that is why I joined this board.  Excellent answers helped me make a timely decision,  Thanks to all....and i guess doc too...begrudgingly.


----------



## Azog

I had good luck with them in the past. But, I have switched everything to pharm grade. It is too easy to get human grade ancillaries with the advent of online pharmacies...why use shady peptide companies?


----------



## Joliver

Azog said:


> I had good luck with them in the past. But, I have switched everything to pharm grade. It is too easy to get human grade ancillaries with the advent of online pharmacies...why use shady peptide companies?



Really want things like IGF and Tb500.  Those are the ones i use the most.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I have a btl of exemestane that is gtg from gwp. Its about done though only a couple more doses. I just recieved a new btl, I figure I will get a base line test then a test a few weeks later see where I am at . 

I will post up results


----------



## DF

I've had good luck with GWP's Viagra & their adex.  Also I healed up using their TB500.  Pharm grade would be the way to go if possible.


----------



## Tren4Life

I just got some of their stuff. I thought the shipping was pretty fast. I am worried about it being good now


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I just got some of their stuff. I thought the shipping was pretty fast. I am worried about it being good now


What did you get brother? Ive used their cialis, vardenafil, and torem and can report they were all good to go.  however I am going to start going Pharm grade. don't want to chance it anymore.


----------



## heavydeads83

pm a brother on the pharm grade for christs sake lol.  i've had a little luck with peptide companies but i've never been crazy about ordering stuff from them.  everyone has a different opinion on about every peptide company.


----------



## Fsuphisig

what do you mean by pharm grade?


----------



## Bro Bundy

fuk me....


----------



## DF

Fsuphisig said:


> what do you mean by pharm grade?



Online pharmacy


----------



## AndroSport

Fsuphisig said:


> what do you mean by pharm grade?



PHARMaceutical


----------



## losieloos

Is anybody on their letro?


----------

